# Tomato coloured Brown Tree Frog



## vicherps (Sep 2, 2012)

A little less than a month ago whilst with richoman_3 whilst on the way to wombat state park my dad took a bit of a wrong turn and went in the wrong direction and went down some road and then decided to stop as there were sheets of wood on the ground. Under them lay several very beautiful reddy-brown Southern Brown Tree Frogs (Litoria ewingii). We latter found others of similar colour nearby. It appears red in the photo but it was more reddy brown but quite different from any other brown tree i have seen. Perhaps richoman could post his much better photos at some date. But i would like to know if any other people have encountered any specimens like this.


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 2, 2012)

Awesome !, i dnt keep frogs but i would if they were in captivity !


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 2, 2012)

yeah they were pretty cool, only got 1 average pic




Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingi by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## yeahbutno (Sep 2, 2012)

Absolutely amazing creature & photos.

- ybn


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice photos, 

I have seen on a few occasions pink and also reddish brown green tree frogs when flipping logs for work, much the same colour as your initial photos, however they later coloured up green and you wouldn't have guessed their earlier colours.


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, I've gotta come herping with you guys sometime.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 2, 2012)

cheekabee said:


> Wow, I've gotta come herping with you guys sometime.


hell yeah you do !


----------



## vicherps (Sep 2, 2012)

Sure do.


----------



## KristenJ (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you sure it's a Brown tree frog? I thought they were supposed to have a pale white strip running from their mouth or eye to forearm


----------



## vicherps (Sep 2, 2012)

KristenJ said:


> Are you sure it's a Brown tree frog? I thought they were supposed to have a pale white strip running from their mouth or eye to forearm


Most do but on this one it seems to be more faded out, but it ain't a verreauxii because the pads are slightly wider than the digits (which I inspected) and it was not in the distribution of paraewingii making it a ewingii.

There still is a bit of white but a bit further back (corner of mouth) which is intermixed a bit with red but inbetween the corner of mouth and forearm it's more visible and it is edge with brown.


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 2, 2012)

We've gotta plan plan something.


----------



## vicherps (Sep 2, 2012)

cheekabee said:


> We've gotta plan plan something.


Just sent you a email.


----------

